# Can't cheesecake!



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm on .905 with eclipse 3.0.
My cheesecake app only shows a white screen when I check for updates. I have used the app on .902 before without any problems. Any ideas to get it to work??


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I think cheesecake doesn't work well on modified roms only on stock. Too bad stock sucks or i would be cheesecaking


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea I think eclipse has me locked out of updating. I thought maybe I could change a db setting but I don't think thats going to work. Guess I will have to save the desert for someone else.


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheesecake runs under the assumption you're on a stock ROM. Even then, Update.zip's are only for unmodified systems anyway.


----------

